# Passing Medic registry



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

What’s up everybody! I finished medic school in june. I took registry 3 times already I’m very frustrated. My last test said near passing in all my categories except trauma. I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong when it comes to trauma and this test. Any advice on how to pass this test would be so helpful. Also I knew I failed I had 150 questions. What should I know?


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 1, 2020)

Other than studying, I felt the test is definitely one that you need to concentrate on what exactly they’re asking for. Most of my questions I found had what they are looking for in the question. Also, pocketprep app helped a lot and I felt the questions on the app were harder than the test itself. 
when it comes to trauma, I didn’t have many trauma questions on my exam, with most being pediatric/OB related


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2020)

Near passing is not the same as passing...


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

Jn1232th said:


> Other than studying, I felt the test is definitely one that you need to concentrate on what exactly they’re asking for. Most of my questions I found had what they are looking for in the question. Also, pocketprep app helped a lot and I felt the questions on the app were harder than the test itself.
> when it comes to trauma, I didn’t have many trauma questions on my exam, with most being pediatric/OB related


With your trauma questions how did you answer them? Did you answer in the order of the registry sheet? And what do you mean by concentrate on what they ask? I read the question 3 times before answering and still end up failing.


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Near passing is not the same as passing...


Inform me on how do I pass. I have so many notes I go through. Should I focus on certain terms? And my questions were vague


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 1, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> With your trauma questions how did you answer them? Did you answer in the order of the registry sheet? And what do you mean by concentrate on what they ask? I read the question 3 times before answering and still end up failing.



i didn’t have many on my NREMT written but most trauma scenarios wanted the first thing to do on scene with answer being the most basic like “put on gloves”

I suggest of trauma is your one weak spot to download the pocketprep app and go through all there trauma questions.
What kind of questions were you being asked


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> Inform me on how do I pass. I have so many notes I go through. Should I focus on certain terms? And my questions were vague


To be blunt you scored below passing on every single subject. For the NREMT the phrase “near passing” means you still failed that subject. That either indicate you do not know any of the material or you do not know how to test or what the test is looking for. 

Just focusing on trauma will not help you out since you were below passing on all the subjects. 

Since you have failed 3 times you are now required to take a refresher course which is probably your best bet. 

As for how the test works: the correct answer is what you would do next. It may not always seem like the best answer but it is the next item in the sequence. Make sure you slowly read and truly understand what the question is asking. For me, generally, I read the last sentence first so I know what the actual question that needs answering is and then I will read the entire question. However others have different processes.


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> To be blunt you scored below passing on every single subject. For the NREMT the phrase “near passing” means you still failed that subject. That either indicate you do not know any of the material or you do not know how to test or what the test is looking for.
> 
> Just focusing on trauma will not help you out since you were below passing on all the subjects.
> 
> ...


Okay. I knew the signs and symptoms of pretty much everything like Right sided heart failure. Tamponade etc. It was the question where they asked stuff like theres a life threat what do you do next? Answer choices were correct the life threat or go to the ABC algorithm that’s what confused me. And questions about  signs and symptoms of fractures like a hip fracture, femur fracture etc those confused me. The signs and symptoms of most stuff I know and what the condition is. Should I read the patho phys of stuff? And lastly how do you go about answering operations questions?


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

Jn1232th said:


> i didn’t have many on my NREMT written but most trauma scenarios wanted the first thing to do on scene with answer being the most basic like “put on gloves”
> 
> I suggest of trauma is your one weak spot to download the pocketprep app and go through all there trauma questions.
> What kind of questions were you being asked


Okay. I was being asked stuff like your pt is unresponsive slumped over a steering wheel, what do you do next and the answer choices were c spine precautions or rapidly extricate. The others were about fracture signs and symptoms like femur fracture, pelvis hip fracture etc. I think I’m not following the registry sheet right for trauma. What do you recommend to going about answering trauma questions?


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 1, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> Okay. I was being asked stuff like your pt is unresponsive slumped over a steering wheel, what do you do next and the answer choices were c spine precautions or rapidly extricate. The others were about fracture signs and symptoms like femur fracture, pelvis hip fracture etc. I think I’m not following the registry sheet right for trauma. What do you recommend to going about answering trauma questions?



i don’t think the registry sheet will help in the identification process of fractures. That will need more of a recap on patho/phys.
as for the scenario questions, I agree with desert medic with reading last line to see exactly what there asking for.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

I highly suggest test prep software to help you learn the rationale behind the correct answers. MedicTests.com or JB Navigate text Prep are both good.

I’m sorry to say, failing the test three times shows a fundamental lack of base knowledge. You certainly need a refresher and possibly a test taking strategy course.

There is no magic bullet to passing the NREMT. Its simply being able to dip into the well of knowledge that you should have accumulated during class and selecting the correct answer. There are no trick questions...


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I highly suggest test prep software to help you learn the rationale behind the correct answers. MedicTests.com or JB Navigate text Prep are both good.
> 
> I’m sorry to say, failing the test three times shows a fundamental lack of base knowledge. You certainly need a refresher and possibly a test taking strategy course.
> 
> There is no magic bullet to passing the NREMT. Its simply being able to dip into the well of knowledge that you should have accumulated during class and selecting the correct answer. There are no trick questions...


I used medic tests. What about the material should I be knowing? Besides the signs and symptoms of whatever the condition is?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

Are you kidding? “What material should you be knowing?”

How about all of the national curriculum learning objectives.

The NREMT cognitive exam is a test that is designed to determine if you are competent as a paramedic. 

so yeah ... you should be knowing that stuff. How to actually be a paramedic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> I used medic tests. What about the material should I be knowing? Besides the signs and symptoms of whatever the condition is?


The test is about more than just knowing signs and symptoms. It’s about pathophysiology, pharmacology, operations, legality, patient assessment, treatments, etc. 

What should you know? Close your eyes and open your paramedic textbook to a random page. You should know everything on that page and every other page. Just being able to say “patients who have a STEMI will have chest pain” isn’t all that helpful for the NREMT.


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The test is about more than just knowing signs and symptoms. It’s about pathophysiology, pharmacology, operations, legality, patient assessment, treatments, etc.
> 
> What should you know? Close your eyes and open your paramedic textbook to a random page. You should know everything on that page and every other page. Just being able to say “patients who have a STEMI will have chest pain” isn’t all that helpful for the NREMT.


Alright cool thanks I’m going over patho phys stuff more in depth


----------



## Engine6ff (Aug 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Are you kidding? “What material should you be knowing?”
> 
> How about all of the national curriculum learning objectives.
> 
> ...


That is not what I meant, you took that way out of proportion. I meant in terms of stuff that they always will ask vs stuff that isn’t asked as much like what agency influences ambulance designs. TBH all cause an individual passes registry doesn’t mean they’re going to be a good paramedic in the real world.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 1, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> TBH all cause an individual passes registry doesn’t mean they’re going to be a good paramedic in the real world.


Sure, but I would argue that all good paramedics are able to pass the national registry with minimal difficulty.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 2, 2020)

Engine6ff said:


> TBH all cause an individual passes registry doesn’t mean they’re going to be a good paramedic in the real world.



Every doc who passes .... " "
Every Plumber who passes..."  "
Every Electrician who passes..." "
Every School Teacher who passes..." "

Just pointing out the illogical and irrational nature of your comment. NO ONE in ANY profession, licensing, certification, training is guaranteed to be good...because good is an entirely different quality of those who pass the required foundational entry level exam.

However, in order to determine if one is "good" or not in their chosen pathway, the one thing they all do have in common is they passed the exam. So if YOU desire to be good, then you will not set your personal bar at mediocre, you will not make excuses like you have, you will study and learn all that you can...you will pass and then you will become good one day.


----------

